# RoxyBlue and Spooky1 present "Ghouls of Gaithersburg 2018"



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Finally got the music done and slideshow put together for our 2018 yard haunt. I'm going to pretend we meant to do that so it would be like a preview of some of the things that will be haunting the yard this year:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So much cool stuff to look at, and I need to use more hats, just love your hats.
Your music is spot on


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Hairazor! Spooky1 sometimes shakes his head over the hat thing (and he's a hat-wearing kind of guy), but I think they look festive, plus they take the edge off any scariness for our younger visitors on Halloween.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

(take edge off scariness for younger visitors). A concept that has escaped us for the past several years lol! Love your presentation. Such a family friendly haunt. Great props/lighting/ambience. Always a favorite! I was wondering if you even made a video last year lol! Worth the wait as always.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Hey, better late than never:googly: And thanks, my dear! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## to.serve.man (Sep 15, 2014)

Awesome!!! Great set up- where do you store all the stuff after Halloween?? Lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, TSM! Most of the props fit into our basement crawl space, the fencing and horse go into our shed, and a few hang out year round in various parts of the house.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Really like how you can see all the past projects from you guys. You had me awed in the beginning and then you threw the lighting and fog at me too! Looked wonderful!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, lewlew, you're a sweetie


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks great! Where do you get your skellies from?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

gypsichic said:


> Looks great! Where do you get your skellies from?


Thanks, and good to see you here again! The skellies were picked up over the years from Costco, Target, Lowes, Home Depot, Amazon, you name it:jol: We're partial to the Season's brand of Pose 'n' Stay skellies - they have the best look, in our opinion.


----------



## jahip (Apr 4, 2015)

Great work wow


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome haunt ya got two got there!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, my peeps!:jol:


----------

